# Hawick Common Riding



## MagicMelon (20 November 2018)

Has anyone done the Hawick Common Riding?  I've always thought it looked pretty fun and would love to have a go some day (especially the Mosspaul ride out which looks great fun).  Do people travel some distance to it?  Or can horses be hired from stables there?


----------



## bonny (20 November 2018)

MagicMelon said:



			Has anyone done the Hawick Common Riding?  I've always thought it looked pretty fun and would love to have a go some day (especially the Mosspaul ride out which looks great fun).  Do people travel some distance to it?  Or can horses be hired from stables there?
		
Click to expand...

Tonight, 9 pm on bbc2 is a programme about Hawick common riding, probably answers most of your questions !


----------



## Midlifecrisis (20 November 2018)

Very very interesting programme..really enjoyed it whilst wondering how many horses come up lame after racing up a tarmac road..


----------



## The Trooper (21 November 2018)

I've never done Hawick but last year i partook in my first ever rideouts/Common ridings and they were all great fun, by far my favourite as Selkirk due to the varied terrain, the views, weather and company.

I did Threepwood, Selkirk, Melrose, Lindean and Gala Day. The only one i didn't particularly enjoy was Melrose, far too much stop start and waiting around, the horses were all getting really wound up.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (21 November 2018)

Midlifecrisis said:



			Very very interesting programme..really enjoyed it whilst wondering how many horses come up lame after racing up a tarmac road..
		
Click to expand...


personally think the hirelings have quite a hard time with certain rides-depending on heat, which ride and whether the person up top rides well or like a sack of ****.  quite a few of the hireling come from various riding schools and dealers around Edinburgh and the Borders.


----------



## Midlifecrisis (21 November 2018)

Ahhh MoC that kind of explains things if folk are riding hirelings.


----------



## The Trooper (21 November 2018)

Midlifecrisis said:



			Ahhh MoC that kind of explains things if folk are riding hirelings.
		
Click to expand...

You can tell who are riding their own horses and who are riding hire horses...


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (21 November 2018)

The common riding is one thing I would never subject any of my horses to.

Quite a few of our lads from over the years have been from the borders and the way they go on about it you'd think it was the only thing in the world! They plan their summers around the ride outs. 

I really don't see the fascination. Along with the number of lame horses that come back each time ...


----------



## MotherOfChickens (21 November 2018)

EKW said:



			The common riding is one thing I would never subject any of my horses to.
		
Click to expand...

me neither tbh, I think the Peebles one is ok as a couple of friends have done it but some are quite notorious and from what I saw at a couple, involves large, drunk, heavy handed blokes hammering horses about.


----------



## MagicMelon (21 November 2018)

I totally dont agree with the galloping up the road part, I was horrified watching that on the TV programme. But the rest of the rides look like endurance rides really?


----------



## Quadro (27 November 2018)

Sorry but all the common ridings are grim. Yobs charging about and flying horses up roads.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (27 November 2018)

Quadro said:



			Sorry but all the common ridings are grim. Yobs charging about and flying horses up roads.
		
Click to expand...

Having done them for years I have to say you have absolutely no idea what you are talking about.

This is my 27yr old who did four this year (his last season as I lost him just over two weeks ago  ) and he wasnâ€™t hammered round any over the years, he was still sound and in ridden work up until he passed away.  I have videos from my head cam and I can assure you you do plenty of walking 

They are what you make of them, Ive taken four horses of mine round and Iâ€™ve had some experiences with idiots, just as you would at any competition or event, but you just say your piece and tell them off same as you would anywhere else. Also with Marshallâ€™s and welfare officers riding you actually get better order than at many SJ/DR events Iâ€™ve been to over the years. I took a friend this year who had never been and she loved it, so did her horse  @Shutterbug


----------



## ester (27 November 2018)

fab pic BB, sad to hear you've lost him though


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (27 November 2018)

ester said:



			fab pic BB, sad to hear you've lost him though 

Click to expand...

Yes unfortunately the cushings beat us. He was Fab all summer then he got an abcess and infection we just couldnâ€™t clear or fight off anymore. Iâ€™m still very very heartbroken he was my world x


----------



## handbagsandhay (27 November 2018)

I am fairly new to common riding.  But what I have done I have loved and certainly look forward to more next year...I hire as i don't own a horse just now but I certainly don't hammer a horse around, I ride it as I would ride my own.  Great enjoyable day out.  yes there are some eejits as there are at most group events...horse related or otherwise...


----------



## conkers (27 November 2018)

I saw this programme and found it that the history around the rides was interesting and that the rides looked like good fun.

But I couldn't believe that riders were excluded from some of the rides based purely on their gender.  Seemed ridiculous in this day and age.  
Well done to the brave ladies who participated regardless of the prejudice.


----------



## Shutterbug (27 November 2018)

Black Beastie said:



			Having done them for years I have to say you have absolutely no idea what you are talking about.

This is my 27yr old who did four this year (his last season as I lost him just over two weeks ago  ) and he wasnâ€™t hammered round any over the years, he was still sound and in ridden work up until he passed away.  I have videos from my head cam and I can assure you you do plenty of walking 

They are what you make of them, Ive taken four horses of mine round and Iâ€™ve had some experiences with idiots, just as you would at any competition or event, but you just say your piece and tell them off same as you would anywhere else. Also with Marshallâ€™s and welfare officers riding you actually get better order than at many SJ/DR events Iâ€™ve been to over the years. I took a friend this year who had never been and she loved it, so did her horse  @Shutterbug 

View attachment 27625

Click to expand...

Yup I took my young horse to his first ride out with BB and her lovely boy this year and we had a great time.   We only did 2 long gallops/fast work the rest was lost of walking and trotting.  Nobody was hammering horses around and everyone was polite and friendly.  I plan on doing more next year.  The only thing I do t enjoy is the need for beige jods and a shirt and tie.  Could be doing without that but otherwise great fun.

I was gobsmacked that Hawick didn't allow women to ride. Very backwards IMO but glad it's changing


----------



## Jenni_ (25 December 2018)

I was the Edinburgh Lass for 2018â€“ and yes some of the rides are harder than others and yes some people care less for their mounts than others, but the history behind every single one of them would make your spine tingle. Theyâ€™re wonderful traditions and to be elected as the Principal for your town is a massive honour- I got to lead 300 horses round the boundaries of Edinburgh this year and up the Royal Mile to meet the Lord Provost and 25000 spectators.

I use hirelings for my rides, and I look after every single one as if they were my own, for they look after me. Apart from riding up the mile, one of my favourite moments of was galloping along Musselburgh racecourse!

Hawick- however- is a different kettle of fish with the woman thing though!

For anyone wanting to try a ride, do two. Do a quieter one, try and stay near the front, learn to shout when youâ€™re passing someone, and then get the same horse again for the harder one. I knew my favourite hire horse more than I knew my own by the end of the summer.

Or let me know which one youâ€™d like to try and Iâ€™d be happy to ride with you ðŸ˜Š


----------

